# Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?



## Matt Hayes (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

da ich am kommenden Samstag angeln gehe, wollte ich meine Maden ein wenig aufpeppen indem ich sie mit Aromen verfeinere.
Das soll ja vor allem zur kälteren Jahreszeit empfelenswert sein.
Da ich leider nicht mehr die Möglichkeit habe spezielle Angelaromen im Laden zu kaufen, habe ich etwas rumgestöbert und gelesen dass man seine Maden auch gut in Back-Aromen "baden" kann.
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand in dieser Richtung schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat, oder ob er mir eher davon abrät?

Danke im Vorraus, Alex


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> da ich am kommenden Samstag angeln gehe, wollte ich meine Maden ein wenig aufpeppen indem ich sie mit Aromen verfeinere.
> Das soll ja vor allem zur kälteren Jahreszeit empfelenswert sein.
> ...


 
Bei Maden habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber für das Anfutter geht Vanille und Bittermandel sehr gut...


----------



## haenschen (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

was sicherlich auch gut gehen würde währ zimt  
mfg


----------



## WarnowSun (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Oder wie schon oft geschrieben hier im Forum etwas Curry oder Spekulatius  als Gewürz. Normales weißes Backpulver wirste ja nicht gemeint haben.


----------



## LocalPower (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Zimtpulver kann ich bestätigen...funktioniert super.
Einfach mit in die Dose geben und bisschen durchschütteln...
Auf jeden Fall gut gegen diesen "Ammoniakdunst" #6


----------



## kingandre88 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Das mit dem Backaroma funzt wunderbar....empfehle da aber buttervanille!!!


----------



## fisherb00n (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Habe früher immer diese Aromen verwendet...die beste Erfahrung hatte ich mit Zitrone (kein Witz)...
Ansonsten hatte ich oft Buttervanille dabei...einige Tropfen mit in die Madendose und über Nacht ziehen lassen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Ich nehme übrigens immer eine Handvoll von dem noch trockenen Anfutter, und geb das den Maden mit bei. Dann haben die Maden auch gleich das selbe Aroma wie die das Futter.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Hi,
Also ich mache das immer so:
1. Maden vom Segemehl trennen!
2. In eine grosse Schüssel (muss ja nicht die gute Sonntags-Suppenschüssel sein!)
3. Maden mit ner Sprühflasche befeuchten,ich nehme immer leicht warmes Wasser und löse darin etwas Honig!
4. Feuchte Maden mit Ordentlich Vannilin zucker betreufeln!
Ergebnis: Süß Panierte Maden!#h


----------



## fisherb00n (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Super Idee #6...haben übermorgen Abangeln, werde ich da mal testen...


----------



## Lorenz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Hi

Maden sieben und dann Futter oder trockenes Paniermehl mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen dazu.



Wer es fischig-herb mag,kann ja auch mal mit entsprechendem Fischflockenfutter,zerschnittenem Trockenfisch und co. experimentieren.
Guckt doch einfach mal was ihr so im Angelkoffer/Küchenschrank stehen habt!  
Einfach die Maden in mehrere leere Dosen vom letzten Mal aufteilen und verschiedenes ausprobieren!


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Gefärbt werden dürfen die Maden ja nicht mehr, dürfen sie denn mit solch Zeugs "gepimpt" werden?? Nicht das in 14 Tagen hier ein neuer Thread zu lesen ist "Mein Schein ist weg weil meine Würmer nach Keksen gerochen haben". 

Bestimmt keine Kritik meinerseits sondern nur eine Anregung... :m


----------



## Lorenz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Gefärbt werden dürfen die Maden ja nicht mehr


Paragraph? Wo steht das?


*Ein allgemeines Verbot seine Lebendköder mit Lebensmittelfarbe/-aromen und dergleichen zu verfeinern,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! 
Wieso auch? Auf welcher Grundlage soll sowas geschehen?*

Wenn irgendwelche Farbstoffe,auch nur in der Vermutung stehen krebserregend zu sein,kann ich mir ein Verbot vorstelle! Das betrifft dann wohl aber nur den Farbstoff!


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Paragraph? Wo steht das?



Tierschutzgesetz, Lebendsmittelrecht, Gewässerverordnung....

Mal bisschen gegoogelt... § 5

http://aqua-globe.net/content/angler/fischereigesetze
/RPF/VerordnungGrenzgewaesser-RPF.pdf

Hier nochmal was zum Färben der Maden... soll wohl eh nicht richtig halten.

http://www.blinker.de/praxis/koeder/naturkoeder/detail.php?objectID=6115&l=1


----------



## fisherb00n (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Das hält in der Tat nicht richtig...es gibt aber auch Madenpulver, das vor dem Auswerfen auf die gegeben wird...dadurch entsteht ein dünner Farbfilm auf dem Köder, bin ich aber nicht so begeistert von...

Mit Lebensmittelfarbe bekommen die Maden nur einen Hauch der Farbe...richtig knallgrün/-rot/-blau wie auch immer werden die nicht...


----------



## Bulldogge08 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

so feste Lebensmittelfarbe geht auch.

einfach in der nacht mal Maden reinlegen geht gut oder wie ein Vorgänger gesagt hat mit Honig


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Maden zu färben geht auch, dass es hält.
Wem schonmal Farbe vom Tintenstrahler über die Hände gelaufen ist, der weiß wie extrem die hält, ohne dass man sie hat einwirken lassen.
Kontrastmittel zur Leckagenfeststellung in der Industrie haften ebenfalls bestens und sind auch nicht alle gewässergefährdend oder giftig, bloß für die meisten Angler uninteressant, mangels Bezugsquelle.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Viel Spaß beim essen der von dir gefangenen Fische #d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim essen der von dir gefangenen Fische #d



Das halte ich für unbedenklich, da ich die gefärbten Maden nicht zum Anfüttern benutze, sondern nur als Hakenköder und die Farbe nicht wirklich giftig oder schädlich ist.
Man denke nur an die Stempelfarbe, die im Schlachthof genutzt wird um Fleisch zu kennzeichnen. Die Farbe hält penetrant, besser als die gängigen Lebensmittelfarben, die man überall bekommt und ist lebensmittelecht.
Man muss sich nur ein wenig umschauen und findet etliche Färbemittel für Maden, die richtig gut halten.


----------



## feederprofi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

ich mach das immer mit grobem paniermehl und bittermandel-aroma. geht sehr gut auf brassen und karpfen. was auch gut ist: frisch zerstampfte knoblauchzehe in die madendose. hab so schon manche kapitale brassen verhaftet.:g


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Maden in gemahlenem Kaffe. Gibt eine leicht bräunliche Farbe.

Anschließend kannste dann noch einen Kaffee kochen. :q


----------



## Lorenz (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Anschließend kannste dann noch einen Kaffe kochen. :q


Ach das verbirgt sich also hinter dem neuen Proteinkaffee :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ach das verbirgt sich also hinter dem neuen Proteinkaffee :vik::vik::vik:




Ups, da habe ich wohl zu viel verraten :q


----------



## Angel-Flo (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

War heute auf Wettkampffischen und da hat man wieder gesehn das es manchmal etwas hilft.
insgesamt ist es sehr schlecht gelaufen und naja ich habe ein paar Maden in die Dose mit Vanillin und Bittermandelaroma und wir haben dan doch 6 Rotaugen und eine Brasse gefangen. :m

ist zwar nicht gleich sehr gute, aber mit einer 60g Brasse ist man halt auch manchmal 6. Platz. |supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> ....ist zwar nicht gleich sehr gute, aber mit einer 60g Brasse ist man halt auch manchmal 6. Platz. |supergri



Wenn du mit ner 60- Gramm Brasse den sechsten Platz gemacht hast, dann lief es ja noch zu gut oder du warst zu schlecht.
Ich habe mit nem 86 Gramm Rotauge schonmal den 2. Platz bei 117 Teilnehmern gemacht.:m


----------



## haenschen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wenn du mit ner 60- Gramm Brasse den sechsten Platz gemacht hast, dann lief es ja noch zu gut oder du warst zu schlecht.
> Ich habe mit nem 86 Gramm Rotauge schonmal den 2. Platz bei 117 Teilnehmern gemacht.:m


 
omg .. wieviele waren da denn of ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



haenschen schrieb:


> omg .. wieviele waren da denn of ?



Na ja, schlappe 114 Teilnehmer hatten nichts, gar nichts und überhaupt nichts gefangen.


----------



## haenschen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na ja, schlappe 114 Teilnehmer hatten nichts, gar nichts und überhaupt nichts gefangen.


 
wenn das denn auch noch n cup währ mit guten preisen oder allgemein für ein finale qualifiziern :m


----------



## Angel-Flo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Ich durfte da leider nicht angeln, war nur für erwachsene, bin mit einem Kollegen hingegangen. 
sonst hätte ich des denen schon gezeigt. 

naja von den preisen her ging es so, aber nicht sooo toll, und pokale hat es gegeben. (Unterfränkische Angelmeisterschaft)

die ersten vier Plätze gingen noch, mit Karpfen 1,6kg, hecht 0,8kg, Schleie 0,6 kg und ein (bzw zwei, wurde nur einer gewertet war der selbe angler, beide gleichschwer) Barsch 0,5kg und dann ging es los mit Brassen 100g, 80g, 60g,... 

oke war mein kollege doch 7ter. |bla:


----------



## strawinski (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

leg doch die maden in rote beete saft ein


----------



## Matt Hayes (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Maden mit Backaroma verfeinern?*

Also erstmal danke für die Tipps!
Habe mir beim letzten Angeln die Maden ein wenig mit Bittermandelaroma verfeinert in dem ich beides in einer Tüte durchgeschüttelt habe.
Ich habe wirklich ziemlich gut für diese Jahreszeit gefangen und bin zuversichtlich dass es auch am Aroma lag.
Nächstes mal probiere ich vll. mal Vanille aus 

MfG


----------

